# Russian Orloffs?



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Considering getting some hatching eggs to expand my flock a bit and Russian Orloffs came up. They peaked my interest so I went to look into the breed and WOW is there a lot of conflicting information! Some sites say they are great egg layers, others say they are piss poor egg layers, some say they were bred for meat, other sites said they were most definitely not bred for meat but for egg production through the winter. Had one site that said they start lying drastically less eggs after just a year old... Some people say they're friendly, others say they're aloof... I'm thoroughly confused.

Does anyone here have this breed? Are they good egg layers (that's what I would want them for) and do they stop producing as many eggs after just one short year?? Also are they friendly?


----------



## najanovdvor (Mar 21, 2013)

http://kuraaltai.ru/sort/orloff/
http://inkubatoriy.ru/breeds/chickens/26orlovsit.htm
Hi! Do you own this information?


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> Considering getting some hatching eggs to expand my flock a bit and Russian Orloffs came up. They peaked my interest so I went to look into the breed and WOW is there a lot of conflicting information! Some sites say they are great egg layers, others say they are piss poor egg layers, some say they were bred for meat, other sites said they were most definitely not bred for meat but for egg production through the winter. Had one site that said they start lying drastically less eggs after just a year old... Some people say they're friendly, others say they're aloof... I'm thoroughly confused.
> 
> Does anyone here have this breed? Are they good egg layers (that's what I would want them for) and do they stop producing as many eggs after just one short year?? Also are they friendly?


WeeLittleChicken, you gotta just love the interweb!!! I know a couple folks here in Ohio with Russian Orloff's and I will pass your questions on to them and see if I can get you some first hand answers!!!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh that would be GREAT! Thanks so much, let me know if they say anything. I had such a hard time finding anything... and everything I found conflicted itself. I gave up trying to figure it out but there's still time. I will be ordering some heavy breed hatching eggs soon, maybe orloffs included? I don't know.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

WeeLittleChickens, the guy here in Ohio (near Fayetteville) that I ran into last week is Tom Thompson at Little Indian Creek Farm. He raises Russian Orloffs and a number of other hard to find breeds. Below is his contact info, your best bet is to call him and if you get his voice mail leave a message;

*Phone:* (513) 490-9853
*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## lainvest64 (Apr 11, 2013)

I have a trio of Russian Orloffs. I can't speak of anything but my trio. Mine lay an egg almost daily. They are on their third year (I believe) and I get almost one a day from each of my girls. Mine are not overly friendly. That could be because they were older when I got them and did not spend as much time with them. They are not aggressive. They tend to mind their own business. They wait at their gate for me to open it and let them roam. Mine don't try to leave the roam area. I hope this helps. Like I said, I have only dealt with my three.


----------



## ShamrockSilkies (Apr 11, 2013)

Anyone have pictures? We were told our little old hen was one, we rescued her. She passed away last week at the rip old age of 14


----------



## lainvest64 (Apr 11, 2013)

These are mine


----------



## lainvest64 (Apr 11, 2013)

Another pic


----------



## ShamrockSilkies (Apr 11, 2013)

Well she was not one of these lol!!! She was the size of a serama, sort of looked like a quail d'andver


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Well I decided to try the Russian Orloffs and find out for myself. What is the worst that could happen? I have been put on a waiting list for a half dozen hatching eggs and if I like them I always know where to get more! In the meantime I will be getting a mixed dozen of Barnevelders and Golden Cuckoo Marans to keep me busy. 

Also I loved the pics!


----------



## lainvest64 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you! We only have the trio. When it is time for something to go, we both sit at the coops and discuss so that we are on the same page. The Russians are voted to stay!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh I understand. I wanted to grow my flock a little but I will also be replacing the Buff Orpingtons which are the dumbest animals I have ever seen. On numerous occassions I have come out to the coop to find just the orps soaking wet, to the bone, with no real explanation! The Barnevelders will be replacing the partridge rocks which have the same coloration - however my boyfriend has been wanting Barnevelders since we started being as these were his childhood pets back in Holland.  The Brahmas, the barred rocks, and the two Cornish all get to stay this year. I'll probably reaccess them once their egg production goes down but they've got more than a year before that happens so we're still good.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> ......I wanted to grow my flock a little *but I will also be replacing the Buff Orpingtons which are the dumbest animals I have ever seen*......... The Brahmas, the barred rocks, and the two Cornish all get to stay this year.


Be careful, WeeLittleChicken's you might offend some Orpington owners! 

On a serious note, I see you have Cornish....are they Dark Cornish large fowl by chance???


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Just two Dark Cornish... who in all honesty I got because I heard they were plucky characters and boy are they ever! One got loose today, made her way over to the little cockerel tractor I have and immediately puffed up and started biting one of them through the bars. I have no idea why. They weren't on her territory or doing anything... maybe looking at her funny. SIGH. She does make me wonder how introducing new pullets will go! 

The large fowl have certainly peaked my curiosity but I think I'll have to wait on that one until I move to a bigger place in a year or so... and sorry if I offended any Orpington owners. Mine might just be from the newly not-improved short bus line...  I'm totally serious though. When they were chicks I had them in a multi-level critter cage with ramps. Everyone understood the ramps except the Orpingtons who would just walk off the side of the level and topple to the bottom of the cage. I was shocked any lived to adulthood. Everyday was a new, "What are you thinking?!" moment.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> .......Everyday was a new, "What are you thinking?!" moment.


I have those moments on a frequent basis these days!!!


----------

